# nouveau probleme sur macbook



## samoussa (19 Juillet 2006)

Mon troisieme macbook connaissait un pb de voyant de touche maj qui ne s'allumait qu'occasionnellement. En fait le pb semble "un peu plus complexe".

Suite à un non rallumage apres une charge sur le courant,et donc a un rallumage forcé, la touche F6 de verrouillage s'allume automatiquement. Je l'eteinds et là surprise mlon clavier azerty travaille en 123456,  de plus la touche maj voit son role inversé. Activée, les lettres sont en minuscule et inversement  En bref, les deux touches fonctionnent à l'inverse. Reinitialisation de la batterie et zappage de la PRAM n'ont rien changé. Quand je l'allume, F6 s'allume automatiquement. Du délire!!!


----------



## xao85 (19 Juillet 2006)

Les macbook ont eu un coup de chaud en ce moment ou koi???? Ca devient du nimporte koi....
Je vais bientot regretter den avoir pris un!


----------



## samoussa (19 Juillet 2006)

16-*5-5 oh pardon j'y comprends vraiment rien   Il allait très bien La seconde d'avant. Je debranche le macsafe, et là rideau et depuis c'est la grosse m...


----------



## Marvin_R (19 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Les macbook ont eu un coup de chaud en ce moment ou koi???? Ca devient du nimporte koi....
> Je vais bientot regretter den avoir pris un!



Pourquoi ? Ton MB déconne ? Ou c'est juste parce que tu as lu que certains avaient des problèmes ?


----------



## pbas400 (20 Juillet 2006)

fallait choisir le macbook black


----------



## Frodon (20 Juillet 2006)

Est ce que la touche verr num s'allume avant que l'OS se charge (i.e: au tout d&#233;but avant de voir l'ecran avec la pomme grise)?

Si oui -> Prob non li&#233; &#224; l'OS -> Le reset PRAM + PMU n'ayant pas march&#233; -> Retour SAV
Si non -> Essayer en effacant les prefs de gestion d'energie et de clavier? V&#233;rifier si cela le fait avec une autre install de MacOS X.


----------



## silvbar (20 Juillet 2006)

j'ai exactement le même problème que toi samoussa!
je l'ai déjà dit dans un autre topic.
ce problème est complétement aléatoire, mais souvent après un redémarage.
je crois que le problème ne vient pas de l'os, il s'agit surtout de la diode qui délire.
d'ailleurs elle clignote aléatoirement parfois, ou reste allumée sans pour autant que le verouillage soit activé. En tous cas rien de bien génant pour  moi.
je ne compte pas le renvoyer pour ça. sinon je vais devoir attendre combien: 2, 3, 4, 5 semaines?


----------



## xao85 (20 Juillet 2006)

Oui le mien a également un problème: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=145200


----------



## xao85 (20 Juillet 2006)

Ton ordi part en SAV quand Samoussa?


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

C'est quoi vos num&#233;ros de s&#233;ries ?


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Ton ordi part en SAV quand Samoussa?


il part pas au SAV, c'est un echange, le troisieme. L'ordi est d&#233;ja en route apparement.



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi vos num&#233;ros de s&#233;ries ?



c'est un H625


----------



## xao85 (20 Juillet 2006)

Moi c'est un 4H621.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

l'echange dure 1 an c ca ? D&#233;sol&#233; je deviens idiot quuand je sais que je vais avoir la chose , j'oublie tout ce que je sais d&#233;j&#224;


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> l'echange dure 1 an c ca ? Désolé je deviens idiot quuand je sais que je vais avoir la chose , j'oublie tout ce que je sais déjà


c'est le trac d'avant l'exam 
Non l'echange est possible dans les 10 ou 12 jours (a verifier l'exactitude)apres reception du materiel.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> c'est le trac d'avant l'exam
> Non l'echange est possible dans les 10 ou 12 jours (a verifier l'exactitude)apres reception du materiel.



14 jours , non ?


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> 14 jours , non ?


ouais c'est ça 14 jours  cela dit, là j'avais depassé les 14 jours et ils echangent quand même en me laissant l'autre pour faire la maille. C'est l'avantage de l'Apple Store


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ouais c'est ça 14 jours  cela dit, là j'avais depassé les 14 jours et ils echangent quand même en me laissant l'autre pour faire la maille. C'est l'avantage de l'Apple Store



Ouais enfin le mien n'aura aucuns problèmes


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

c'est evident  comme mon pr...mon sec...non mon trois...enfin le prochain quoi


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

tiens je m'approche des mille posts


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Tu sais au 1000 posts , tu payes la tourn&#233;e a tous les membres les plus sympas ...


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

avec ce qu'apple m'a laiss&#233;, va falloir faire des choix drastiques


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Je peux t'orienter  . Tu as la Housse La Robe , non ?


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

yes en noir et orange elle claque!


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

J'ai un sac eastpak ca rentre avec une pochette + un cahier + la housse ( avec le macbook) ?


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

pas de probleme. moi j'ai pris un sac case logic avec une remise adh. &#224; la fnac moins cher donc qu'un estapack (39 &#8364


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Tu m'assures que MacBook+Pochette+Un Cahier tout rentre sans etre charg&#233; ?


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

2 minutes j'essaye


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Merci  . En tout cas j'esp&#232;re qu'il reste un peu de place


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

EN dimension ç'est impeccable, apres en epaisseur à toi de voir selon la masse de cours. Moi je trouve que ça suffit. Apres au niveau de la protection c'est autre chose


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Bien c'est ca que je sais pas trop c'est la protection ...


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

c'est ce qui m'a fait prendre un sac renforcé. On ne sait jamais, avec la chance qui me caracterise...


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Mais il est moche le sac  . Et un crumpler ca co&#251;te 130 &#8364;


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

comment ça il est moche... bon il est pas top m'enfin c'est pas ce que je lui demande


----------



## xao85 (20 Juillet 2006)

Sinon après un moi en poussant un gros coup de gueule jpeux en avoir un neuf??? QUI MARCHERA BIEN, BIEN SUR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

ça coute rien d'essayer


----------



## xao85 (20 Juillet 2006)

J'attends de voir si tt v bien après réparation sinon jessaye!


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Juillet 2006)

hé bien moi, avec ma longue attente ......rendez vous compte de ce que je suis obligée de faire : SQUATTER LE PC :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: AIE AIE AIE......de mon petit mari.....(bon heureusement quand même qu'il en a un, sinon je ne pourrais plus papoter avec vous :rose: )


----------



## pbas400 (21 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> hé bien moi, avec ma longue attente ......rendez vous compte de ce que je suis obligée de faire : SQUATTER LE PC :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: AIE AIE AIE......de mon petit mari.....(bon heureusement quand même qu'il en a un, sinon je ne pourrais plus papoter avec vous :rose: )




Mari ou PC ? 
ou le PC c est le mari


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Juillet 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> Mari ou PC ?
> ou le PC c est le mari


 
oui oui oui....en fait le mari est quelquefois jaloux du temps que je passe sur le pc....


----------



## xao85 (21 Juillet 2006)

Le mien vient de patir aujourdhui m&#234;me en SAV, je vais voir combien de temps ils mettent pour me le r&#233;parer... 
Le tien est partit pour quelle probl&#232;me Sandrine?


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Le mien vient de patir aujourdhui même en SAV, je vais voir combien de temps ils mettent pour me le réparer...
> Le tien est partit pour quelle problème Sandrine?


 
le mien est parti parceque de temps en temps il refusait de démarrer !  et je ne pouvais le redémarrer qu'en enlevant la batterie et en la remettant.
là ils ont changé la carte mère et ils attendent un nouveau disque dur ....


----------



## xao85 (21 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> le mien est parti parceque de temps en temps il refusait de démarrer !  et je ne pouvais le redémarrer qu'en enlevant la batterie et en la remettant.
> là ils ont changé la carte mère et ils attendent un nouveau disque dur ....



Je crois que mon problème est presque le même. Moi il se coupait tt seul et après javais du mal à le démarer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juillet 2006)

je ne dis en aucun cas que les probl&#233;mes sur le macbook sont inexistants ... mais a force de ne lire que ca, beaucoup vont virer hypocondriaque .. qu'il y ait des bruits, c'est normal, que le ventilo tourne en &#233;t&#233; c'est normal, qu'il lui faye 30 sec pour booter, c'est normal, ne transformons pas ces petits bijoux car ils en sont en malades imaginaires ...

c'&#233;tait juste pour le rappeller .. 

bonne fin de journ&#233;e ..


----------



## xao85 (21 Juillet 2006)

La tinquiètes c'est des problèmes sérieux!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> La tinqui&#232;tes c'est des probl&#232;mes s&#233;rieux!


c'est pour ca que je pr&#233;cise que les probl&#233;mes ne sont CERTES pas inexsistants ...  
pas top la cond&#233;cendance ..  (rajoute au moins un smiley, ca passera mieux) ...


----------



## xao85 (21 Juillet 2006)

Okiii   
Mé tinquiètes même avec des problème je laime encore mon macbook :love: :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Okiii
> Mé tinquiètes même avec des problème je laime encore mon macbook :love: :love:



merki pour les smiley .. et bonne chance avec ton MB ..  :love:


----------



## The Panda (22 Juillet 2006)

je ne sais pas si c'est normal, donc excusez moi si jamais je me trompe. Ce midi, j'&#233;teint mon macBook et je laisse l'&#233;cran ouvert pour qu'il se refroidisse un peu avant de la fermer. L'&#233;cran devient noir et le mac est &#233;teint. Au bout de 3 minutes, l'&#233;cran s'allume tout seul, un fond bleu/vert et un petit logo (le rond que l'on voit au d&#233;marrage) tourne dans le bas, mais rien ne se passe. J'ai maintenu le bouton power pour qu'il s'&#233;teigne.
Qu'est ce qu'il s'est pass&#233; ?


----------



## The Panda (22 Juillet 2006)

autre chose aussi, avant de l'&#233;teindre il ne m'a pas demand&#233; de confirmer la fermeture. Une coll&#232;gue me dit que c'est un bug et qu'il s'est "mal &#233;teint"


----------



## xao85 (22 Juillet 2006)

Si ça c'est produit quune fois c'est un bug! Pas la peine de paniquer pour linstant!


----------



## House M.D. (25 Juillet 2006)

Et voici ma petite contribution...

J'ai le fameux probl&#232;me de clavier, avec la led de verrouillage num&#233;rique qui s'inverse et celle de verrouillage majuscule qui est inop&#233;rante, et j'y rajoute le probl&#232;me de SuperDrive qui raye les galettes...

Pas verni...

Bon, il part demain ou apr&#232;s demain, alors on verra bien


----------



## xao85 (25 Juillet 2006)

Ils doivent etre surchargé pendant les vacs à apple SAV!


----------



## House M.D. (26 Juillet 2006)

Arr&#234;te, &#231;a me saoule d&#233;j&#224; assez comme &#231;a... c'est un outil de travail cette b&#233;cane pour moi 

Edit : alors l&#224; c'est &#224; n'y rien comprendre, ce mac se fout de moi... Alors qu'il part en r&#233;paration demain, les leds refonctionnent sans avoir rien bidouill&#233;... :/ La led de verrouillage majuscule s'est allum&#233;e sans rien demander en plein milieu d'une session. J'ai &#233;teint le mac, et quand je l'ai rallum&#233;, les deux leds avaient repris leur fonctionnement normal... :/


----------



## xao85 (26 Juillet 2006)

Pr&#233;cise bien &#224; apple que c'est un probl&#232;me qui est al&#233;atoire... Moi aussi mon probl&#232;me n'&#233;tait pas tout le tps pr&#233;sent, je pouvais passer une demi journ&#233;e sans emmerde...


----------



## House M.D. (26 Juillet 2006)

Waip... c'est clair que &#231;a va &#234;tre pr&#233;cis&#233;, sinon je sens bien le coup de l'aller-retour sans regarder...


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juillet 2006)

vous en &#234;tes heureux quand m&#234;me de vos machines ?


----------



## House M.D. (26 Juillet 2006)

Pour en &#234;tre heureuse, tout &#224; fait heureuse oui 

Je viens d'un PowerBook G4 15", et &#224; part ces deux petits probl&#232;mes, je trouve cette machine g&#233;niale


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juillet 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Pour en être heureuse, tout à fait heureuse oui
> 
> Je viens d'un PowerBook G4 15", et à part ces deux petits problèmes, je trouve cette machine géniale




tu le trouves mieux que ton PowerBook 15 " melle ?


----------



## House M.D. (26 Juillet 2006)

Bah &#233;tant donn&#233; que mes besoins avaient chang&#233; entre temps, voui 

Quand j'ai pris le PowerBook 15", j'&#233;tais une gamer inv&#233;t&#233;r&#233;e... donc besoin d'une grosse carte graphique. Entre temps, je deviens PNC, donc j'ai besoin d'un Mac avec une grosse autonomie et pas forc&#233;ment une &#233;norme CG 

Sinon finalement le MacBook part pas... j'ai annul&#233; la demande. Le probl&#232;me n'apparaissant plus, &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien, ils n'auraient rien vu.


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est quoi PNC ?


----------



## EcoFlex (26 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi PNC ?



Hotesse de l'air ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (26 Juillet 2006)

EcoFlex a dit:
			
		

> Hotesse de l'air ?



argh .. ta signature   touché


----------



## xao85 (26 Juillet 2006)

Je vous suis plus les mecs là!


----------



## Laurent Fignon (26 Juillet 2006)

Juste pour en "rajouter une couche".

Exemplaire N°1 :MacBook 13" commandé le 18 mai 2006 (Black - 2x2Ghz - 1 Go - 120 Go)​Livraison le 02/06/2006
Retour pour échange une semaine plus tard (achat sur l'apple-store) en raison d'un port infra-rouge capricieux et une ou deux autres babioles...
​Exemplaire n°2 (remplacement) :MacBook 13" commandé le 12/06/2006 (même configuration)​Livraison le 19/06/2006
Dès le premier démarrage, problème de clavier ; verrouillage en "majuscule" et "numérique". Tout refonctionne à peu près correctement après un reset PRAM et général.
Le fonctionnement devient rapidement aléatoire ; reboot intempestif lors de l'utilisation de Keynote, reblocage du clavier, etc. Etant en vacances, je "fais avec" jusqu'à mon retour... Le 13 juilllet le clavier se bloque définitivement en "majuscule" et "numérique"
17 juillet, appel de l'Apple-Care. Le portable part en réparation le 19 juillet et est de retour le 24 juillet... La réparation est de mauvaise qualité ; coque abimée (une rayure, plastique marqué lors des tentatives d'ouverture, visse qui tournent dans le vide), et je me retrouve au bout de 24h avec les même épisodes de blocage en mode "majuscule" et "numérique". ET pourtant de nombreuses pièces ont été changées (Top Case, MLB, Thermal Paste, Bezel)
26 juillet : appel de l'AppleCare qui prend note de mes récriminations et me propose un retour en SAV pour faire le point, retour que je refuse fermement. Après quelques minutes de discussion, l'Apple-Store (contacté par l'ingénieur de l'Apple-Care) accepte de m'échanger une nouvelle fois ma machine...
​Exemplaire n°3 (remplacement)MacBook 13" (config idem)Commande validée le 26/07/2006...
En attente de réception...

​Ma conclusion :

1- La qualité du matos semble en nette baisse chez "La Pomme". De nombreuses pannes semblent récurrentes et le taux de déchet en sortie d'usine assez considérable. Nombreux sont-ceux à être passés par deux ou trois exemplaires avant d'en toucher un qui fonctionne correctement (ce qui est la moindre des choses pour un portable à 1800 Euros).

2- Le MacBook est une machine difficile à réparer, car difficile à ouvrir sans faire de dégats ; coque abimée, etc.

3- La qualité du SAV (sur un plan technique) est très très irrégulière chez "Apple Europe". J'ai déjà fait réparer des iBook ou des PowerBook sans problème, mais la qualité des prestations réalisées sur mon MacBook était médiocre, vraiment médiocre...

4- Par contre chapeau bas et toute mes félicitations à l'Apple-Store (ainsi qu'à l'accueil téléphonique de l'Apple-Care) pour la souplesse dont ils font preuve en cas de problème. Ils échangent donc, sans trop de difficultés,  mon MacBook plus d'un mois après la livraison initiale...





Laurent F


----------



## xao85 (26 Juillet 2006)

Ne généralise po trop vite quand même!!!
En tt cas si le mien reviens avec des pocs ou des rayures ça va chauffer!!!!!   Je suis un MACgnac   
Sinon ça me rassure que tu dises quils échangent sans trop de difficulté après un moi vu que c'est mon cas!
Enfin jespère pour linstant juste récupérer ma machine dans le même état (de toute façon jai fait des photos numériques avant quil parte!) et bien sur sans le problème pour lequel je lai envoyé!


----------



## samoussa (26 Juillet 2006)

mon 4e macbook s'installe tranquillement et je vous écris du 3e toujours en ma possession. 
Preùùiere impression : le plastique interne semble d'une matière différente, plus gris bleu que sur les 3 premiers modeles. (pb de decoloration traité?)
je vous parle de tout ça apres l'install

ps : post à laurent fignon : je suis dac avec toi pour la qualité mais également pour la compréhension des gens de l'apple store


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juillet 2006)

Mais je comprends pas Samoussa . Ils t'ont laisse un MacBook et t'en envoie un 4eme ?


----------



## samoussa (26 Juillet 2006)

ET OUI. C'est qu'on se connait maintenant eux et moi. Il faut que je renvoye l'ancien dans les 5 jours


----------



## Marvin_R (26 Juillet 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> 1- La qualité du matos semble en nette baisse chez "La Pomme". De nombreuses pannes semblent récurrentes et le taux de déchet en sortie d'usine assez considérable. Nombreux sont-ceux à être passés par deux ou trois exemplaires avant d'en toucher un qui fonctionne correctement (ce qui est la moindre des choses pour un portable à 1800 Euros).
> 
> 2- Le MacBook est une machine difficile à réparer, car difficile à ouvrir sans faire de dégats ; coque abimée, etc.



Qualité en nette baisse, ce n'est pas du tout ce que disent les chiffres de retour suite à une panne. Sur l'ensemble des MacBook vendus, les pannes sont minimes, et dans une même proportion que pour les modèles de portables précédents.

MacBook difficile à réparer ?? C'est la première fois que j'entends dire ça. J'ai vu des sites qui montrait le démontage, et il me semblait plus simple que celui de l'iBook par exemple.
Ce n'est pas parce que tu as eu affaire à un technicien qui a baclé son travail que ça signifie que la construction du MB est en cause.


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ET OUI. C'est qu'on se connait maintenant eux et moi. Il faut que je renvoye l'ancien dans les 5 jours



L'apple Store ? :mouais: Expliques moi tout en MP stp :rose:


----------



## Laurent Fignon (26 Juillet 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Qualit&#233; en nette baisse, ce n'est pas du tout ce que disent les chiffres de retour suite &#224; une panne.



Des sources ??



> Sur l'ensemble des MacBook vendus, les pannes sont minimes, et dans une m&#234;me proportion que pour les mod&#232;les de portables pr&#233;c&#233;dents.



Peut-&#234;tre, mais il suffit de lire un peu certains t&#233;moignages pour se rendre compte que quelques probl&#232;mes paraissent r&#233;currents et/ou ne semblent pas avoir de solution fiable pour l'instant :
-> Extinction brutale du MacBook par arr&#234;t du syst&#232;me
-> D&#233;coloration de la coque
-> Mauvais enclipsage de l'encadrement de l'&#233;cran
-> D&#233;faillance du clavier (mise en "verrouillage majuscule" et "verrouillage num&#233;rique"...)



> MacBook difficile &#224; r&#233;parer ?? C'est la premi&#232;re fois que j'entends dire &#231;a. J'ai vu des sites qui montrait le d&#233;montage, et il me semblait plus simple que celui de l'iBook par exemple.



Si certaines pi&#232;ces (m&#233;moire mais surtout HD) sont plus accessibles que sur les PowerBook/iBook, il semble bien plus difficile &#224; "ouvrir" qu'un PowerBook 12". En outre la majorit&#233; des pi&#232;ces sont enclips&#233;es et non pas viss&#233;es. Et c&#224; ne facilite pas le d&#233;montage...

Enfin, quant &#224; l'impression globale de la qualit&#233; de finition, il n'y a pas du tout photo entre un PowerBook, un iBook premi&#232;re(s) g&#233;n&#233;ration(s) et ce MacBock. Et ce n'est pas &#224; l'avantage AMHA du dernier n&#233; de la firme de Cupertino.



> Ce n'est pas parce que tu as eu affaire &#224; un technicien qui a bacl&#233; son travail que &#231;a signifie que la construction du MB est en cause.



Suis d'accord... Mais je continue &#224; penser que Apple se banalise en terme de qualit&#233; de conception/fabrication. Il suffit d'ouvrir un PowerMac G5, un iMac G5, Un PowerMac Cube et de comparer avec ce qui se fait aujourd'hui pour se rendre compte que les choses ont bien chang&#233;   ! Suis pour ma part TRES curieux de voir l'int&#233;rieur des futurs MacPro, et de voir si &#231;&#224; ressemblera "du dedans" &#224; un PM G5 ou un Intel "fa&#231;on Dell"...

Enfin s'il est tout &#224; l'honneur de l'Apple-Store/Apple-Care de proc&#233;der &#224; des &#233;changes de b&#233;canes aussi facilement, c'est aussi peut-&#234;tre une mani&#232;re implicite de reconnaitre qu'il ya des probl&#232;mes, et d'&#233;viter de ne voir apparaitre de la mauvaise pub sur les forums. Parce que mince ; on est quand m&#234;me quelques uns &#224; toucher notre troisi&#232;me voir quatri&#232;me b&#233;cane avant d'en avoir une qui fonctionne correctement...




Laurent F


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Juillet 2006)

Il faut arreter avec cette g&#233;n&#233;ralisation , s&#233;rieux


----------



## Frodon (26 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,



			
				Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Peut-&#234;tre, mais il suffit de lire un peu certains t&#233;moignages pour se rendre compte que quelques probl&#232;mes paraissent r&#233;currents et/ou ne semblent pas avoir de solution fiable pour l'instant :



Petite pr&#233;cision, qui pourra servir de bilan sur ces probl&#232;mes par la m&#234;me occasion:



> -> D&#233;coloration de la coque



Ce probl&#232;me est enfin r&#233;solu, Apple a chang&#233; la formule du plastique utilis&#233; (source: http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-07-25/#13144)



> -> Mauvais enclipsage de l'encadrement de l'&#233;cran



Ca fait un baille que je n'ai plus vu de plainte l&#224; dessus, et globalement le nombre de plainte &#224; ce sujet &#233;taient plut&#244;t faible (ca se compte en dizaine sur tous les forums que je peux visiter (Apple Support (US), Macuarium (ES), Macbidouille, MacG, Mac4Ever...etc)



> -> D&#233;faillance du clavier (mise en "verrouillage majuscule" et "verrouillage num&#233;rique"...)



L&#224; aussi tr&#232;s peu de cas.


Par contre:



> -> Extinction brutale du MacBook par arr&#234;t du syst&#232;me



L&#224; il semble qu'il y a pas mal de cas (autant que pour les t&#226;ches jaunes???). J'ai lanc&#233; un sondage d'ailleurs pour voir ce qu'il en est des personnes touch&#233;s chez les fran&#231;ais...

Vu le probl&#232;me qui est technique et rend l'utilisation des MacBooks touch&#233;s p&#233;nible voir impossible, il est fort probable qu'Apple communiquera rapidement sur ce soucis et en tous cas ils prennent &#233;videment d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; en SAV les machines touch&#233;es.



> Suis d'accord... Mais je continue &#224; penser que Apple se banalise en terme de qualit&#233; de conception/fabrication. Il suffit d'ouvrir un PowerMac G5, un iMac G5, Un PowerMac Cube et de comparer avec ce qui se fait aujourd'hui pour se rendre compte que les choses ont bien chang&#233;   ! Suis pour ma part TRES curieux de voir l'int&#233;rieur des futurs MacPro, et de voir si &#231;&#224; ressemblera "du dedans" &#224; un PM G5 ou un Intel "fa&#231;on Dell"...



Mauvais exemples, il y a eu &#233;galement un certain nombre de probl&#232;me de qualit&#233; sur ces mod&#232;les G5 r&#233;cents et sur le Cube et ils ont un niveau de qualit&#233; similaire &#224; ce qui se fait aujourd'hui avec en tous cas le MacBook Pro, l'iMac Intel et le Mac Mini Intel, soit moyen...
Tu noteras que j'ai exclu le MacBook qui malheureusement a (eu) pas mal de soucis de jeunesse... M&#234;me que ca n'est pas la premi&#232;re fois que ca arrive chez Apple (et chez d'autres) malheureusement (c'est d'ailleurs parce que c'est arriv&#233; plus d'une fois, que certains disent qu'il vaut mieux &#233;viter les Rev A) 

Fort heureusement Apple corrige les probl&#232;mes assez rapidement, c'est ainsi que le probl&#232;me des t&#226;ches jaunes a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;solu en environ 2 mois.


----------



## Marvin_R (26 Juillet 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Des sources ??


Bon faut que je retrouve le post o&#249; &#233;taient cit&#233;s les taux de retours des MB et autres portables Mac. Ils venaient si ma m&#233;moire est bonne d'un Apple Center. Ils &#233;taient proches en tout cas. 



> Peut-&#234;tre, mais il suffit de lire un peu certains t&#233;moignages pour se rendre compte que quelques probl&#232;mes paraissent r&#233;currents et/ou ne semblent pas avoir de solution fiable pour l'instant :
> -> Extinction brutale du MacBook par arr&#234;t du syst&#232;me
> -> D&#233;coloration de la coque
> -> Mauvais enclipsage de l'encadrement de l'&#233;cran
> -> D&#233;faillance du clavier (mise en "verrouillage majuscule" et "verrouillage num&#233;rique"...)


Encore une fois, on se base sur des exemple tir&#233;s des forums. Ce n'est pas repr&#233;sentatif, car c'est justement vers les forums que l'on se tourne quand on a un probl&#232;me avec sa machine.

- D&#233;coloration de la coque ? Tu as loup&#233; l'info, Apple reconnait officiellement le probl&#232;me et proc&#232;de &#224; l'&#233;change de la pi&#232;ce gratuitement. La formule du plastique a &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233;e depuis.
- Mauvais enclipsage ? Je n'ai pas souvenir de cas o&#249; le cadre s'est barr&#233;, j'ai juste lu qu'&#224; un endroit de la coque, quand on appuie, &#231;a s'enfonce un peu. Rien de bien m&#233;chant.

Sur 500000 pi&#232;ces &#233;coul&#233;es, le nombre de posts parlant de probl&#232;mes me para&#238;t bien l&#233;ger pour g&#233;n&#233;raliser sur la baisse de la qualit&#233; de fabrication. 



> Enfin, quant &#224; l'impression globale de la qualit&#233; de finition, il n'y a pas du tout photo entre un PowerBook, un iBook premi&#232;re(s) g&#233;n&#233;ration(s) et ce MacBock. Et ce n'est pas &#224; l'avantage AMHA du dernier n&#233; de la firme de Cupertino.


Si j'en crois les dires de quelqu'un qui bosse dans un Apple Center et qui a post&#233; des messages dans ce forum, il y a eu des s&#233;ries de portables Apple PPC &#224; probl&#232;me, avec des taux de retour impressionnant. Alors la baisse de qualit&#233;...



> Suis d'accord... Mais je continue &#224; penser que Apple se banalise en terme de qualit&#233; de conception/fabrication.


Vu la facilit&#233; pour changer le DD et la RAM dans le MB par rapport &#224; l'iBook, je ne sais pas si on peut parler de baisse de qualit&#233; de conception.


Grill&#233; largement par notre ami Frodon.
J'ajouterai que le Cube avec son plastique qui se fendille n'est peut-&#234;tre pas le meilleur exemple d'excellence des anciens mod&#232;le de Mac.


----------



## Frodon (26 Juillet 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Si j'en crois les dires de quelqu'un qui bosse dans un Apple Center et qui a post&#233; des messages dans ce forum, il y a eu des s&#233;ries de portables Apple PPC &#224; probl&#232;me, avec des taux de retour impressionnant.



En effet, et pas que les portables, on peut citer:

- iBook G3 800MHz et 900MHz => Prob Logic Board
- PowerBook G4 15" Rev A => Prob White spot de l'ecran
- PowerBook G4 15" 1.5 et 1.67GHz => Prob slot m&#233;moire
- PowerBook G4 12" Rev A => Surchauffe, corrig&#233;, enfin plut&#244;t contourn&#233;, par mise &#224; jour soft qui fait que le ventilo tournent quasiment tous le temps (donc peu silencieux)
- iMac G5 Rev A => Prob video et alimentation
- eMac G4 => Prob video et alimentation
- PowerMac G5 Watercooled => Fuite du liquide de watercooling (peut causer des probl&#232;mes de refroidissement et donc &#224; des surchauffes)

Donc la l&#233;gende urbaine comme quoi la qualit&#233; des machines Apple &#233;tait excelente avant les Mac Intel est fausse, ca fait plusieurs ann&#233;es que la qualit&#233; &#224; baiss&#233;e et qu'elle laisse &#224; d&#233;sirer pour un certains nombre de machine.

Heureusement Apple dans ces cas a toujours fait le necessaire pour que ces probl&#232;mes soient r&#233;solu et quand cela &#233;tait necessaire a &#233;tendu la garantie, m&#234;me pour les gens sans AppleCare, pour ces probl&#232;mes sp&#233;cifiquement.


----------



## samoussa (26 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> En effet, et pas que les portables, on peut citer:
> 
> - iBook G3 800MHz et 900MHz => Prob Logic Board
> - PowerBook G4 15" Rev A => Prob White spot de l'ecran
> ...


cela dit mon ibook G3 900 mhz n'a jamais eu de pb (sauf le tiroir cd donc mecanique et changé en 5 jours par apple). Il marche comme au premier jour


----------



## Frodon (26 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> cela dit mon ibook G3 900 mhz n'a jamais eu de pb (sauf le tiroir cd donc mecanique et chang&#233; en 5 jours par apple). Il marche comme au premier jour



Oui il ne faut jamais g&#233;n&#233;raliser. Evidement que tous le monde n'est pas touch&#233; par ces probl&#232;mes, et heureusement. 

Il en est &#233;videment de m&#234;me avec les probl&#232;mes du MacBook, il y a heureusement, et il faut esp&#233;rer que c'est la majorit&#233;, bon nombre de clients qui n'ont aucun soucis.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (26 Juillet 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Sur 500000 pièces écoulées, le nombre de posts parlant de problèmes me paraît bien léger pour généraliser sur la baisse de la qualité de fabrication.



Avant d'aller plus loin, on va essayer d'être d'accord sur les termes utilisés :

-> Qualité de conception :
       Le Cube, le PowerMac G5, l'IMac G5 (première mais surtout deuxième génération), les PowerBook (idem MacBook Pro qui reprennent la coque - ou presque - des PoweBook) sont des machines  impressionnantes en terme d'intégration des composants, de qualité de conception (pas de pièce enclipsée - ou un minimum, etc.)...

-> Qualité de fabrication :
Avec tout ce que çà comporte comme aléas, en particulier quand les sous-traitants défaillent (écran sur les premiers PowerBook G4 15", condensateurs des premiers iMac G5, etc.). 



> Si j'en crois les dires de quelqu'un qui bosse dans un Apple Center et qui a posté des messages dans ce forum, il y a eu des séries de portables Apple PPC à problème, avec des taux de retour impressionnant.


Ce sont des aléas de fabrication...



> Alors la baisse de qualité...


Baisse de qualité de conception ? Baisse de qualité des matériaux ? Si on sort de l'exemple MacBook, et qu'on prend en main les générations successives d'Ibook G3/G4, c'est plus qu'évident. Tous les matériaux étaient moins luxueux sur les dernières générations...

Pour le reste, ouvre un iMac G5 (2ème génération) ou un PowerMac G5, et tu verras ce que c'est qu'un bel ordinateur vue de l'intérieur...



> Vu la facilité pour changer le DD et la RAM dans le MB par rapport à l'iBook, je ne sais pas si on peut parler de baisse de qualité de conception.


Et quand on regarde avec quelle facilité on démonte un PowerBook G4 (quasiment tout est proprement vissé, et pour les rares pièces enclipsées, les clips sont bien bien plus solides que sur le MacBook...), on se dit que rien n'est pareil avec le MacBook...



> J'ajouterai que le Cube avec son plastique qui se fendille n'est peut-être pas le meilleur exemple d'excellence des anciens modèle de Mac.


Ben si... La conception était extraordinaire par rapport à l'époque. C'était un véritable ordinateur, silencieux (pas de ventilos), dont toutes les pièces étaient facilement interchangeables. Pas besoin de spatule de peintre pour changer une barette de mémoire...
Le problème de coque était marginal et fut monté en épingle par certains...
Les seuls défauts de cette bestiole était le prix, et le coût de fabrication hors norme...


Pour le reste, qu'on soit bien au clair ; j'aime mon MacBook et je ne regrette en rien mon achat. Je ne souhaite pas tirer la moindre leçon et démonstration de mon expérience personnelle, mais je constate simplement que 
- cette première révision de MacBook ne déroge pas à la règle ; "ne jamais acheter une première génération d'un nouvel ordinateur chez Apple"
- au-delà de cerrtains problèmes esthétiques (cadre de l'écran qui  est mal enclipsé, décoloration du plastique...), c'est la survenue de certaines pannes aléatoires (extinctions inopinées, problème de clavier..), qui m'inquiète car leur résolution ne sera AMHA pas forcémement très simple du fait de leur caractère aléatoire justement...




Laurent F


----------



## Laurent Fignon (26 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> En effet, et pas que les portables, on peut citer:
> 
> - iBook G3 800MHz et 900MHz => Prob Logic Board
> - PowerBook G4 15" Rev A => Prob White spot de l'ecran
> ...



Ce sont des problèmes de dérives de fabrication avec des sous-traitants qui ont merdé... oiu alors des "limites matérielles" (PowerBook 12" 867Mhz)



> Donc la légende urbaine comme quoi la qualité des machines Apple était excelente avant les Mac Intel est fausse, ca fait plusieurs années que la qualité à baissée et qu'elle laisse à désirer pour un certains nombre de machine.




Toutafé... La qualité baisse depuis bien plus longtemps... Depuis la baisse de tarif en réalité... 



> Heureusement Apple dans ces cas a toujours fait le necessaire pour que ces problèmes soient résolu et quand cela était necessaire a étendu la garantie, même pour les gens sans AppleCare, pour ces problèmes spécifiquement.



Vi, mais quelques fois en se faisant tirer les noreilles (carte mère des iBook G3 par exemple...)





Laurent F


----------



## Frodon (26 Juillet 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> -> Qualit&#233; de conception :
> Le Cube, le PowerMac G5, l'IMac G5 (premi&#232;re mais surtout deuxi&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration), les PowerBook (idem MacBook Pro qui reprennent la coque - ou presque - des PoweBook) sont des machines  impressionnantes en terme d'int&#233;gration des composants, de qualit&#233; de conception (pas de pi&#232;ce enclips&#233;e - ou un minimum, etc.)...



La conception ca n'est pas juste l'int&#233;gration, c'est aussi les probl&#232;mes technique li&#233; &#224; une mauvaise &#233;tude d'un point ou un autre.

Il y a donc probl&#232;me de conception sur les Powerbook G4 12" par exemple (surchauffe donc conception mal &#233;tudi&#233;e pour &#233;vacuer la chaleur), ainsi que les probl&#232;mes des whites spot des Powerbook G4 15" rev A (mauvaise conception de l'agencement des elements dans la coque de l'&#233;cran qui faisait qu'une piece appuyait sur la dalle LCD).

Pour le MacBook, le probl&#232;mes des t&#226;ches jaunes est visiblement au moins en parti un probl&#232;me de conception (mauvais choix de formule du plastique). Pour les autres probl&#232;mes ce sont visiblement des probl&#232;mes de fabrication.



> Toutaf&#233;... La qualit&#233; baisse depuis bien plus longtemps... Depuis la baisse de tarif en r&#233;alit&#233;...



Exact, ce qui n'est pas surprenant cela dit...



> A propos du Cube:
> 
> Le probl&#232;me de coque &#233;tait marginal et fut mont&#233; en &#233;pingle par certains...



Oui comme certains ont mont&#233; en &#233;pingles les probl&#232;mes tout aussi marginaux des coques mal clips&#233;es des MacBooks, ou encore la chaleur du MacBook qui est certe elev&#233; mais parfaitement conforme &#224; ce qui est pr&#233;vu par Intel pour les Intel Core Duo, et similaire &#224; ce qui est constatable sur les portables concurrents (cf comparatif temp&#233;rature MacBook VS Dell).


----------



## Laurent Fignon (26 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Il y a donc probl&#232;me de conception sur les Powerbook G4 12" par exemple (surchauffe donc conception mal &#233;tudi&#233;e pour &#233;vacuer la chaleur),



Je ne crois pas. A l'&#233;poque Motocrola peinait &#224; faire &#233;voluer son "DinkyToys processeur" G4 et Apple a fait son maxi pour int&#233;grer un G4 suffisamment puissant dans sa s&#233;rie PB 12".
Maintenant, je ne suis pas certain que ce 12" &#224; 867Mhz chauffe beaucoup plus que mon CoreDuo. Seulement &#224; l'&#233;poque ce n'&#233;tait pas courant de pouvoir se faire un oeuf sur le plat en se servant de la coque de son ordinateur  ...




> ainsi que les probl&#232;mes des whites spot des Powerbook G4 15" rev A (mauvaise conception de l'agencement des elements dans la coque de l'&#233;cran qui faisait qu'une piece appuyait sur la dalle LCD).



Je ne savais pas que ces probl&#232;mes de whites spots &#233;tait en rapport avec des &#233;l&#233;ments de la coque qui appuyaient sur l'&#233;cran... T'es certain de tes infos ? Parce qu'il me semblait que ces whites spots apparaissaient d'une mani&#232;re al&#233;atoire sur les &#233;crans sont qu'on puisse circonscrire une "z&#244;ne g&#233;ographique" bien d&#233;termin&#233;e pouvant correspondre &#224; une z&#244;ne d'hyperpression...





> Pour le MacBook, peut &#234;tre que les t&#226;ches jaunes est en parti un probl&#232;me de conception (mauvais choix de formule du plastique). Pour les autres probl&#232;mes ce sont visiblement des probl&#232;mes de fabrication.




Toutaf&#233; d'accord. Je pense juste que si les probl&#232;mes r&#233;currents de pannes al&#233;atoires du style "extinction brutale", "d&#233;faillance temporaire du clavier" devaient se r&#233;v&#233;ler anormalement fr&#233;quents, &#231;&#224; serait tr&#232;s chiant &#224; solutionner pour Apple. Quoi remplacer ? cause unique ou multiples des pannes ?

Je pense en outre que c'est ce type de "loups" qui peuvent faire bcp de mal &#224; la r&#233;putation d'un ordinateur... Mais on en est pas l&#224;, seuls quelques utilisateurs ont pr&#233;sent&#233; ce type de pannes etc. Je crois toutefois qu'il convient de rester attentif et prudent, et que si perso j'avais su avant de faire &#233;changer mon exemplaire num&#233;ro 1, ce qui m'est arriv&#233; avec mon exemplaire num&#233;ro 2, j'aurais bien sagement demand&#233; un remboursement et d'attendre patiemment la commercialisation de la REV B pour me lancer &#224; nouveau...



> Oui comme certains ont mont&#233; en &#233;pingles les probl&#232;mes tout aussi marginaux des coques mal clips&#233;es des MacBooks,




Peut-&#234;tre, peut-&#234;tre pas... La bestiole est commercialis&#233;e depuis 2 mois &#224; peine... Pour le Cube, on a le recul et le temps pass&#233; a permis de tirer un trait sur ces faux probl&#232;mes de fissure de coque...

Pour le reste aucun autre portable Apple n'a eu de probl&#232;me de cadre d'&#233;cran mal clips&#233; depuis bien longtemps... Et pour cause, sur les PB/MacBook Pro ils sont (au moins en partie) viss&#233;s...



> ou encore la chaleur du MacBook qui est certe elev&#233; mais parfaitement conforme &#224; ce qui est pr&#233;vu par Intel pour les Intel Core Duo


D'accord avec toi, sauf si on se rend compte d'ici &#224; quelques mois (ou au pire lors de la prochaine canicule) que c'est ce probl&#232;me de temp&#233;rature trop &#233;lev&#233;e qui est &#224; l'origine des extinctions inopin&#233;es...



Laurent F


----------



## Marvin_R (26 Juillet 2006)

Quelques petits rectificatifs.



			
				Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des aléas de fabrication...



Peut-être que j'ai mal compris, mais il me semble que tu balaye d'un revers de main les séries défectueuses précédentes comme étant un simple aléa de fabrication, alors que les problèmes actuels dénotent une tendance lourde vers une baisse de qualité...



> Baisse de qualité de conception ? Baisse de qualité des matériaux ? Si on sort de l'exemple MacBook, et qu'on prend en main les générations successives d'Ibook G3/G4, c'est plus qu'évident. Tous les matériaux étaient moins luxueux sur les dernières générations...



Tiens, d'après les possesseurs de MB et d'iBook, le plastique du MB est de bien meilleure qualité... (mis à part le plastique qui jaunis mais qui n'est plus présent sur les machines produites actuellement). Donc il y a bien augmentation de qualité ?



> Pour le reste, ouvre un iMac G5 (2ème génération) ou un PowerMac G5, et tu verras ce que c'est qu'un bel ordinateur vue de l'intérieur...



Ca me rappelle une discussion sur l'iMac G5 qui dans sa 3ème rev. (?) était devenu bordélique dans son agencement. Cependant, est ce que ce "bordel" avait une influence sur les performances ? Pas que je sache. Soit, un iMac revB est beau à regarder coque ouverte, mais est ce là son utilisation standard ?



> Et quand on regarde avec quelle facilité on démonte un PowerBook G4 (quasiment tout est proprement vissé, et pour les rares pièces enclipsées, les clips sont bien bien plus solides que sur le MacBook...), on se dit que rien n'est pareil avec le MacBook...


 
Je me dis surtout qu'on ne démonte pas souvent son MB et la plupart du temps, c'est le SAV qui s'en charge.



> Le problème de coque était marginal et fut monté en épingle par certains...
> Les seuls défauts de cette bestiole était le prix, et le coût de fabrication hors norme...



Problème marginal ? Comme sur le MB en somme.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (27 Juillet 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Peut-&#234;tre que j'ai mal compris, mais il me semble que tu balaye d'un revers de main les s&#233;ries d&#233;fectueuses pr&#233;c&#233;dentes comme &#233;tant un simple al&#233;a de fabrication, alors que les probl&#232;mes actuels d&#233;notent une tendance lourde vers une baisse de qualit&#233;...




Je ne balaye rien d'un revers de la main... Mais j'aimerai aussi que tu lises un peu ce que j'&#233;cris.
Est-ce que tu a d&#233;j&#224; pris en main un iBook de premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration ? Est-ce que tu as pu juger de la qualit&#233; d'assemblage, de la qualit&#233; des plastique ?

Pour cela encore faut-il avoir d&#233;ball&#233; un des premiers iBook, etc. chose que tu n'as manifestement jamais fait...




> Tiens, d'apr&#232;s les possesseurs de MB et d'iBook, le plastique du MB est de bien meilleure qualit&#233;... (mis &#224; part le plastique qui jaunis mais qui n'est plus pr&#233;sent sur les machines produites actuellement). Donc il y a bien augmentation de qualit&#233; ?




Le plastique de la coque des MacBook est de qualit&#233; sensiblement inf&#233;rieure &#224; celle des iBook G3. Ces derniers &#233;taient construits dans une mati&#232;re assez similaire &#224; ce qu'on trouve sur l'iMac, ert pas ce plastique blanc et terne... tr&#232;s bas de gamme...





> Ca me rappelle une discussion sur l'iMac G5 qui dans sa 3&#232;me rev. (?) &#233;tait devenu bord&#233;lique dans son agencement. Cependant, est ce que ce "bordel" avait une influence sur les performances ? Pas que je sache. Soit, un iMac revB est beau &#224; regarder coque ouverte, mais est ce l&#224; son utilisation standard ?




Beau &#224; regarder, facile &#224; r&#233;parer, upgrader...
En outre ce n'est pas mieux quand en plus de bien fonctionner/&#234;tre beau &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur c'est beau (et fonctionnel) en plus &#224; l'int&#233;rieur ???




> Je me dis surtout qu'on ne d&#233;monte pas souvent son MB et la plupart du temps, c'est le SAV qui s'en charge.




Absolument, mais quand la conception d'un ordinateur est simplifi&#233;e au maximum, pour en faciliter l'assemblage initial, en r&#233;duisant les co&#251;ts de fabrication, mais en compliquant son d&#233;montage, rendant donc toute intervention en SAV plus complexe et risqu&#233;e (je n'aime pas qu'on ouvre un de mes ordinateurs &#224; la spatule, parce que forc&#233;mement &#231;&#224; laisse des traces, car le plastique de la coque est trop tendre, parce que son &#233;paisseur est trop faible pour ne pas s'&#233;mousser lors de la manoeuvre de d&#233;clipsage de la coque...), j'ai le droit de ne pas appr&#233;cier et de r&#226;ler un peu, voir un peu plus...




> Probl&#232;me marginal ? Comme sur le MB en somme.




Ben non... Le MacBook est commercialis&#233; depuis 2 mois environ, il est bien trop t&#244;t pour en tirer la moindre conclusion...

Le recul est bien bien plus important pour le Cube... 

Enfin que tu ne comprennes pas que le Cube reste une merveille de conception/construction d'ordinateur me laisse sans voix. Tu en as d&#233;j&#224; vu/touch&#233;/utilis&#233; un ?

Pour le reste, je trouve assez incroyable comme certains d&#233;fendent "bec et ongle" ce nouvel ordinateur, en laissant entendre que tous ceux qui le critiquent, se trompent, etc.

Cel&#224; vous est donc aussi insupportable qu'on puisse consid&#233;rer que la qualit&#233; baisse chez "La Pomme" sans que vous ne preniez votre b&#226;ton de "jeune &#233;vang&#233;liste"  ?

Mon premier Mac je l'ai touch&#233; il y a environ 10 ans (PM 6100), et je pense avoir suivi d'assez pr&#232;s les produits "made By Cupertino" pour avoir une petite exp&#233;rience "de vieux con" et d'avoir le droit de trouver que la qualit&#233; baisse chez Apple (et &#231;&#224; n'a rien &#224; voir avec le passage &#224; Intel)... 

Bref, les "Macmaniaques (pr&#233historiques" un peu "vieux con" dont je fais partie sont bien plus exigeants vis &#224; vis d'Apple que les "ptis djeunez switcheurs". C'est normal car on a connu une autre &#233;poque...





Laurent F


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juillet 2006)

Le MacBook est un DUAL core . Les Imacs et autres Ibooks sont des single processor ...


----------



## Marvin_R (27 Juillet 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Le plastique de la coque des MacBook est de qualité sensiblement inférieure à celle des iBook G3. Ces derniers étaient construits dans une matière assez similaire à ce qu'on trouve sur l'iMac, ert pas ce plastique blanc et terne... très bas de gamme...



Le plastique du MB est inférieure à celui des iBook G3, mais supérieur à celui des iBook G4. Donc on est d'accord, ce n'est pas une baisse de qualité, mais une évolution en dents de scies.

Et pour le plastique "très bas de gamme et terne", faudrait pas exagérer. 



> Absolument, mais quand la conception d'un ordinateur est simplifiée au maximum, pour en faciliter l'assemblage initial, en réduisant les coûts de fabrication, mais en compliquant son démontage, rendant donc toute intervention en SAV plus complexe et risquée (je n'aime pas qu'on ouvre un de mes ordinateurs à la spatule, parce que forcémement çà laisse des traces, car le plastique de la coque est trop tendre, parce que son épaisseur est trop faible pour ne pas s'émousser lors de la manoeuvre de déclipsage de la coque...), j'ai le droit de ne pas apprécier et de râler un peu, voir un peu plus...



Démontage à la spatule, tu parles de l'iBook là ?

Le mini n'a pas de vis et se démonte avec une spatule de platrier, et ça me gène pas plus que ça. Si, en étant minutieux, on peut arriver à démonter et remonter le MB sans l'abimer, que m'importe qu'il y ait des vis ou des clips ?

Et tu as tout à fait le droit de râler. On est en France, râler c'est même un devoir.



> Enfin que tu ne comprennes pas que le Cube reste une merveille de conception/construction d'ordinateur me laisse sans voix. Tu en as déjà vu/touché/utilisé un ?



Je vois pas que tu lis pas mes posts non plus. Je n'ai jamais dit que le Cube n'était pas une merveille de conception. Mais niveau construction, il n'est pas parfait.

Etonnant quand même que le problème de plastique du Cube ne te dérange pas alors que celui du MB te choque beaucoup...


----------



## House M.D. (27 Juillet 2006)

Bon, alors voici ma petite touche personnelle...

D&#233;j&#224; pour ce qui est de celui qui demandait ce que veut dire PNC, en effet, &#231;a veut dire Personnel Navigant Commercial, soit h&#244;tesse de l'ai/steward 

Ensuite, pour ce qui est des Mac en g&#233;n&#233;ral (on reviendra sur le MacBook en profondeur ensuite) :

Le PowerBook 12" Rev.A, pour en avoir eu un, &#233;tait victime d'un probl&#232;me de conception qui aurait pu &#234;tre &#233;vit&#233;... mais qui n'a s&#251;rement pas &#233;t&#233; remarqu&#233; &#224; temps. Je m'explique : en gardant les r&#233;glages de mise en route de ventilo d'origine (par bidouille), j'ai claqu&#233; 2 disques durs, l'original en 1 an et demi, et le suivant en 5 mois. Pourquoi parler du disque dur? Simple, je me suis rendu compte au bout du troisi&#232;me qu'avec les r&#233;glages d'origine le disque dur &#233;tait port&#233; &#224; 55/58°C, soit &#224; la limite ou au-dessus des sp&#233;cifications d'utilisation du constructeur (55°C maxi pour les plus endurants). Et j'ai d&#233;couvert la raison par la suite : la puce graphique se trouvait &#224; moiti&#233; en dessous du disque dur, ce qui le faisait chauffer anormalement.

Pour ce qui est du PowerBook 15", je n'ai pas eu de Rev.A, mais un ami en a eu une, qui en effet pr&#233;sentait le probl&#232;me des taches blanches... Ecran &#233;chang&#233; sans probl&#232;me par Apple. Personnellement, j'avais un Rev.C (1,5 GHz/1 Go/80 Go/SD/128 Mo GDDR), qui n'a jamais eu aucun probl&#232;me. Aussi fiable qu'une montre suisse.

Pour le Cube, non ce n'est pas si marginal que &#231;a. Il a &#233;t&#233; produit &#224; beaucoup moins d'exemplaires que ne sera produit le MacBook, et &#224; une cadence beaucoup moins &#233;lev&#233;e, pour un tarif, lui, qui l'&#233;tait beaucoup plus (c'est comme si on comparait, chez Mercedes, la diff&#233;rence de cadence de fabrication et d'assemblage d'une Classe A et d'une Classe S... sans comparaison possible entre ces deux voitures, alors pourquoi essayer d'en faire entre ces deux ordinateurs???)

Mais revenons au MacBook justement... Et au probl&#232;me qui nous int&#233;resse normalement dans ce sujet, &#224; savoir le probl&#232;me de clavier au comportement bizarre. Pour ma part, et ce n'est que mon avis de consommateur, n'&#233;tant pas d&#233;veloppeur, je penche pour un probl&#232;me corrigible par une mise &#224; jour du firmware... qui ne tardera s&#251;rement pas (je pense notamment &#224; la sortie de Leopard, qui nous donnera s&#251;rement un nouveau firmware pour coller aux id&#233;es du BootCamp d&#233;finitif). Le reste des probl&#232;mes est soit corrig&#233; (probl&#232;me de d&#233;coloration) soit corrigible par un changement de carte m&#232;re qui cl&#244;t d&#233;finitivement le sujet (probl&#232;me d'extinction brutale).

Voil&#224; pour mon avis


----------



## Frodon (27 Juillet 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas. A l'&#233;poque Motocrola peinait &#224; faire &#233;voluer son "DinkyToys processeur" G4 et Apple a fait son maxi pour int&#233;grer un G4 suffisamment puissant dans sa s&#233;rie PB 12".
> Maintenant, je ne suis pas certain que ce 12" &#224; 867Mhz chauffe beaucoup plus que mon CoreDuo. Seulement &#224; l'&#233;poque ce n'&#233;tait pas courant de pouvoir se faire un oeuf sur le plat en se servant de la coque de son ordinateur  ...



Le fait qu'ils ont eu besoin de changer les r&#233;glages de d&#233;clenchement des ventilo montre qu'ils ont mal con&#231;u le syst&#232;me d'evacuation de la chaleur puisqu'ils ont eu &#224; changer les r&#233;glages par rapport &#224; ce qu'ils avaient pr&#233;vu.



> Je ne savais pas que ces probl&#232;mes de whites spots &#233;tait en rapport avec des &#233;l&#233;ments de la coque qui appuyaient sur l'&#233;cran... T'es certain de tes infos ? Parce qu'il me semblait que ces whites spots apparaissaient d'une mani&#232;re al&#233;atoire sur les &#233;crans sont qu'on puisse circonscrire une "z&#244;ne g&#233;ographique" bien d&#233;termin&#233;e pouvant correspondre &#224; une z&#244;ne d'hyperpression...



Si la zone et le sch&#233;ma dessin&#233; par les points blanc &#233;tait bien pr&#233;cis, et d'ailleurs la fiche d'Apple sur ce probl&#232;me montre une petite image qui represente le sch&#233;ma typique. J'ai moi m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; touch&#233; par ce prob, et j'ai compar&#233; &#224; des personnes qui &#233;galement &#233;tait touch&#233;, c'&#233;tait toujours le m&#234;me schema sans exception, la position des zone blanche &#233;tait donc bien pr&#233;cise et toujours la m&#234;me, elle n'avait rien d'al&#233;atoire.



> Peut-&#234;tre, peut-&#234;tre pas... La bestiole est commercialis&#233;e depuis 2 mois &#224; peine... Pour le Cube, on a le recul et le temps pass&#233; a permis de tirer un trait sur ces faux probl&#232;mes de fissure de coque...



Pour les probl&#232;mes de clipsage se sont des d&#233;tails de finitions peu important qui n'emp&#234;che pas la machine de fonctionner et sont loin d'&#234;tre g&#233;nant si on ne s'amuse pas &#224; y faire attention. Il y a toujours eu des soucis de finition de ce genre, j'en ai eu sur mon iBook G3 800GHz (coque mal clips&#233 et sur mon PowerBook G4 actuel (idem), ca n'a rien de g&#233;nant, ces deux machines, l'une &#233;tant chez un proche et l'autre &#233;tant toujours en ma possession, fonctionnent parfaitement bien et ces d&#233;tails de finitions n'ont rien de g&#233;nant (sauf si on y fait anormalement attention).
Si tu es choqu&#233; par ces soucis de finition alors tu devrais &#234;tre choqu&#233; par les fissures du Cube que tu minimalise pourtant, car c'est exactement du m&#234;me niveau. Il faut &#234;tre coh&#233;rent, soit tu es exigeant, soit tu ne l'es pas, mais accepter les fissures du Cube et r&#226;ler apr&#232;s des d&#233;faut minimes de finitions sur un autre mod&#232;le, c'est incoh&#233;rent.

La chaleur des MacBooks y'a pas besoin du temps pour savoir si c'est normal, tous les &#233;l&#233;ments pour le v&#233;rifier sont d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; disponibles. 
En effet il y a la documentation technique chez Intel qui documente la chaleur de fonctionnement normal des cores d'un Core Duo,  d'apr&#232;s ces m&#234;mes specs techniques qui est entre 0°C et 100°C, or les temp&#233;ratures d&#233;gag&#233;es par les cores du CPU relev&#233;es par les utilisateurs (cf http://www.intelmactemp.com/list) sont parfaitement dans cet intervalle.
De plus des comparatifs, notamment celui dont j'ai parl&#233; du MacBook vis &#224; vis du Dell, avec des mesures de chaleurs globale d&#233;gag&#233;e de portables Core Duo concurrents montre que c'est similaire et donc que le MacBook est dans la moyenne.

A partir de ces donn&#233;es th&#233;oriques et pratique pr&#233;cises, on ne peut que conclure que tout d'abord la temp&#233;rature du CPU du MacBook est dans la norme vis &#224; vis de la spec d'Intel et en plus la temp&#233;rature globale d&#233;gag&#233;e est similaire &#224; la concurrence, et donc de ce fait la chaleur du MacBook est conforme &#224; quoi il faut s'attendre avec un Core Duo.
Il y aurait eu probl&#232;me si la temp&#233;rature du CPU du MacBook &#233;tait hors specs et/ou si la temp&#233;rature globale d&#233;gag&#233;e &#233;tait anormalement &#233;lev&#233;e par rapport aux portables Core Duo concurrent, ca n'est pas le cas.


----------



## laf (27 Juillet 2006)

Perso, je n'ai jamais eu qu'un seul Mac, que j'ai toujours : mon valeureux ibook G3 qui tourne comme une horloge.
Je ne pourrai donc pas comparer les qualités de fabrication entre maintenant et avant chez Apple.
Néanmoins, j'essaie d'être logique et cohérent.

1) Les tarifs pratiqués par Apple à ce jour n'ont plus rien de commun avec ce qu'il étaient par le passé, je pense qu'on est tous d'accord sur ce point. Or, comme nous ne croyons plus au père Noël, on peut raisonnablement en conclure que globalement et comme malheureusement, on a rien sans rien, la qualité globale n'a pu que baisser avec les diminutions de tarif. Même si les délocalisations en Chine et autre, attenuent cet effet, il est bien réel quand même. 

2) Même si seuls ceux qui se plaignent de leurs pb viennent sur les forums et ne sont pas représentatifs des possesseurs de MB, on ne peut pas en conclure pour autant que tous ceux qui ont des pb y viennent. Je connais des quantité de personnes qui ignorent totalement l'existence de ce genre de forums. Bref, ce qui se dit ici n'est en effet pas représentatif mais dans tous les sens.
En revanche, personne ne connait les taux de retour réels.

3) Mais là où je crois rêver, c'est quand je vois des gens qui en sont à leur 4ème machine  Je suis stupéfait que si peu de gens ici trouvent ça hallucinant. Si vous avez fait un peu de stat, vous allez vite trouver que s'il y avait aussi peu de retour de MB que le prétendent certains ici, la probabilité pour que ça touche 3 fois la même personne est proche de zéro. 
Or, le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que pas mal de personne ont eu plusieurs machines avant d'en avoir une qui fonctionne. Statistiquement, ça colle pas.

Conclusion pour moi : le MB est sans doute une machine prometteuse mais pour le moment, la probabilité d'avoir de gros ennuis est trop élevée à mon gout.


----------



## samoussa (27 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> 3) Mais là où je crois rêver, c'est quand je vois des gens qui en sont à leur 4ème machine  Je suis stupéfait que si peu de gens ici trouvent ça hallucinant. Si vous avez fait un peu de stat, vous allez vite trouver que s'il y avait aussi peu de retour de MB que le prétendent certains ici, la probabilité pour que ça touche 3 fois la même personne est proche de zéro.
> Or, le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que pas mal de personne ont eu plusieurs machines avant d'en avoir une qui fonctionne. Statistiquement, ça colle pas.
> 
> Conclusion pour moi : le MB est sans doute une machine prometteuse mais pour le moment, la probabilité d'avoir de gros ennuis est trop élevée à mon gout.



Je prends ça pour moi 
cela dit ç'est vrai et je trouve ça hallucinant d'en être à sa 4e machine. Si là j'ai encore un problème, soit je tente le remboursement, soit je fais reparer et je revends le bébé  puis j'economise 6 mois et je me paye un mbpro


----------



## Laurent Fignon (27 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Le fait qu'ils ont eu besoin de changer les r&#233;glages de d&#233;clenchement des ventilo montre qu'ils ont mal con&#231;u le syst&#232;me d'evacuation de la chaleur puisqu'ils ont eu &#224; changer les r&#233;glages par rapport &#224; ce qu'ils avaient pr&#233;vu.



Ils ont fait avec ce que Motorola leur a donn&#233;... comme processeur... Le fait qu'ils aient chang&#233; la vitesse de d&#233;clenchement des ventilos est courant et m&#234;me les MacBook Pro ont &#233;t&#233; concern&#233; par ce probl&#232;me (Meugissement)



> Si la zone et le sch&#233;ma dessin&#233; par les points blanc &#233;tait bien pr&#233;cis, et d'ailleurs la fiche d'Apple sur ce probl&#232;me montre une petite image qui represente le sch&#233;ma typique. J'ai moi m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; touch&#233; par ce prob, et j'ai compar&#233; &#224; des personnes qui &#233;galement &#233;tait touch&#233;, c'&#233;tait toujours le m&#234;me schema sans exception, la position des zone blanche &#233;tait donc bien pr&#233;cise et toujours la m&#234;me, elle n'avait rien d'al&#233;atoire.



OK. Mais alors on a une zone d'hyperpression par tache balnche ?




> Pour les probl&#232;mes de clipsage se sont des d&#233;tails de finitions peu important qui n'emp&#234;che pas la machine de fonctionner et sont loin d'&#234;tre g&#233;nant si on ne s'amuse pas &#224; y faire attention. Il y a toujours eu des soucis de finition de ce genre, j'en ai eu sur mon iBook G3 800GHz (coque mal clips&#233 et sur mon PowerBook G4 actuel (idem), ca n'a rien de g&#233;nant, ces deux machines, l'une &#233;tant chez un proche et l'autre &#233;tant toujours en ma possession, fonctionnent parfaitement bien et ces d&#233;tails de finitions n'ont rien de g&#233;nant (sauf si on y fait anormalement attention).



Les coques mal clips&#233;es sont des probl&#232;mes importants quand on ach&#232;te un ordinateur portable 30% plus $ que la concurrence et qui est cens&#233; repr&#233;sent&#233; le haut de gamme du march&#233;... d&#233;sol&#233;...




> Si tu es choqu&#233; par ces soucis de finition



Je suis choqu&#233; par la qualit&#233; des plastiques (trop fins, trop tendres notamment au niveau de la tranche). Je suis choqu&#233; par les difficult&#233;s de d&#233;montage (trop de pi&#232;ces clips&#233;es) d&#232;s qu'obn doit mettre les mains de le camboui...



> alors tu devrais &#234;tre choqu&#233; par les fissures du Cube que tu minimalise pourtant, car c'est exactement du m&#234;me niveau.



Ben non je ne minimise rien... L'histoire des fissures du Cube, on la connait parfaitement, car le temps passant tous les exemplaires d&#233;fectueux sont connus. La majorit&#233; des appareils touch&#233;s pr&#233;sentaient des fissures milim&#233;triques, le nombre d'appareil atteints &#233;tant finalement tr&#232;s faible.

Alors arr&#234;te de comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable ! Des d&#233;fauts de surface sur la caisse du MacBook qui sont du niveau de g&#232;ne de ces micro-fissures ? J'en ai eu sur les deux exemplaires en ma possession et sur tous les MacBook noirs que j'ai approch&#233;s (avec un revetement plastique pas parfaitement r&#233;gulier et quelques "grains" ici ou l&#224;, ou m&#234;me la marque des support d'&#233;cran &#224; gauche et &#224; droite de l'&#233;cran sur la coque inf&#233;rieure ; 2cm de long de chaque cot&#233;...). Et en ce qui concerne ces pseudo fissures, Apple en a tir&#233; la le&#231;on &#224; voir les mises en garde qui accompagnent l'iMac G5/intel sur le site Apple-Care

Un cadre d'&#233;cran d&#233;clips&#233; (et qui baille) sur un MacBook, j'ai connu aussi ; 4mm, &#231;&#224; n'a rien &#224; voir ! et quand on regarde le syst&#232;me de clipssage sous-jascent on se dit qu'il est miraculeux que &#231;&#224; n'arrive pas plus souvent !
C'est exectement la m&#234;me chose quand on comparte la finition de certaine bagnoles. Certaines marques (ezntr&#233;e/bas de gamme) clipsent &#224; donf les garnitures int&#233;rieures, d'autres les vissent...



> Il faut &#234;tre coh&#233;rent, soit tu es exigeant, soit tu ne l'es pas, mais accepter les fissures du Cube et r&#226;ler apr&#232;s des d&#233;faut minimes de finitions sur un autre mod&#232;le, c'est incoh&#233;rent.



Je suis coh&#233;rent ! Tu parle du Cube et de ses fissures myst&#233;rieuses que tu n'a probablement jamais vu, tu d&#233;fends un portable que tu ne poss&#232;des plus, et syst&#233;matiquement tu prends le contre-pieds des participants &#224; ce forum qui ne partagent pas ton opinion. Quand un jour tu sera pass&#233; par trois exemplaire d'un portable avant d'en avoir re&#231;u un qui focntionne correctement, peut-&#234;tre pourras-tu comprendre ce qu'on vit...




> La chaleur des MacBooks y'a pas besoin du temps pour savoir si c'est normal, tous les &#233;l&#233;ments pour le v&#233;rifier sont d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; disponibles.
> En effet il y a la documentation technique chez Intel qui documente la chaleur de fonctionnement normal des cores d'un Core Duo,  d'apr&#232;s ces m&#234;mes specs techniques qui est entre 0&#176;C et 100&#176;C, or les temp&#233;ratures d&#233;gag&#233;es par les cores du CPU relev&#233;es par les utilisateurs (cf http://www.intelmactemp.com/list) sont parfaitement dans cet intervalle.


J'en ai rien &#224; faire de ces documents ! Je n'ai pas dit que Apple ne respectait pas les sp&#233;cifications d'Intel, mais seulement que beaucoup d'utilisateurs de MacBook &#233;taient confront&#233;s &#224; des ph&#233;nom&#232;nes d'extinction/reboot inopin&#233; de leur machine (don moi), CET &#201;T&#201;, et que manifestement l'une des pistes suivies par l'AppleCare &#233;tait la surchauffe de la bestiole. ce n'est pas moi qui l'invente, mais le technicien de l'AppleCare que j'ai eu au t&#233;l&#233;phone il y a quelques jours... Mais tu dois certainement &#234;tre mieux inform&#233; et plus comp&#233;tent que lui...



> Il y aurait eu probl&#232;me si la temp&#233;rature du CPU du MacBook &#233;tait hors specs et/ou si la temp&#233;rature globale d&#233;gag&#233;e &#233;tait anormalement &#233;lev&#233;e par rapport aux portables Core Duo concurrent, ca n'est pas le cas.


Les MacBook r&#233;pondent aux sp&#233;cifications techniques d'Intel, et c'est tout ce que tu peux en conclure... Seul le temps, le nombre d'exemplaires vendus, l'analyse des probl&#232;mes survenus les cas &#233;ch&#233;ant nous donnera une id&#233;e sur la pertinence de ces sp&#233;cifications pondues par Intel




Laurent F


----------



## Laurent Fignon (27 Juillet 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> 3) Mais là où je crois rêver, c'est quand je vois des gens qui en sont à leur 4ème machine  Je suis stupéfait que si peu de gens ici trouvent ça hallucinant. Si vous avez fait un peu de stat, vous allez vite trouver que s'il y avait aussi peu de retour de MB que le prétendent certains ici, la probabilité pour que ça touche 3 fois la même personne est proche de zéro.
> Or, le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que pas mal de personne ont eu plusieurs machines avant d'en avoir une qui fonctionne. Statistiquement, ça colle pas.




+1


Laurent F


----------



## Frodon (27 Juillet 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont fait avec ce que Motorola leur a donné... comme processeur... Le fait qu'ils aient changé la vitesse de déclenchement des ventilos est courant et même les MacBook Pro ont été concerné par ce problème (Meugissement)


Je suis désolé, mais avec une meilleure conception ils auraient pu éviter cela, et il faut arreter de tout mettre sur le dos de Motorola, le G4 867MHz ne chauffe pas beaucoup, pas plus que ses successeurs.




> OK. Mais alors on a une zone d'hyperpression par tache balnche ?


Oui




> Les coques mal clipsées sont des problèmes importants quand on achète un ordinateur portable 30% plus $ que la concurrence et qui est censé représenté le haut de gamme du marché... désolé...


Dans ce cas tous les portables du marché sont touché. J'en vois tous le temps des problèmes comme ca, que ca soit avec les machines Apple (iBook, PowerBook) ou d'autres marque (Sony VAIO...etc). Evidement seulement sur une petite partie des unités produites (heureusement).




> Je suis choqué par la qualité des plastiques (trop fins, trop tendres notamment au niveau de la tranche). Je suis choqué par les difficultés de démontage (trop de pièces clipsées) dès qu'obn doit mettre les mains de le camboui...


Perso les 15 jours que j'ai eu un MacBook, j'ai rien eu à redire sur la qualité des plastique, sur quoi te bases tu pour juger de leur qualité?

Pour le démontage, ca n'a pas l'air si difficile que ca, il y même des gens qui le démonte pour appliquer de la pate thermique ou regarder pourquoi il Mooo... Aucun ne s'est plaint de la difficulté de démontage.

Cela dit sur ce dernier point, le seul intérêt pour un utilisateur de démonter un portable c'est de remplacer le disque dur ou la RAM, tous le reste étant soudé à la carte mère, à moins d'être réparateur de métier (et dans ce cas démotner un MacBook ne posera aucun soucis), ca n'a pas d'intérêt de démonter la machine.

Or pour remplacer le disque dur et la mémoire c'est très facilement faisable sans avoir à démonter toute la machine, il suffit d'enlever la batterie, de dévisser quelques vis pour enlever le cache de protection et d'enlever puis remplacer le disque dur ou la RAM.



> Ben non je ne minimise rien... L'histoire des fissures du Cube, on la connait parfaitement, car le temps passant tous les exemplaires défectueux sont connus. La majorité des appareils touchés présentaient des fissures milimétriques, le nombre d'appareil atteints étant finalement très faible.
> 
> Alors arrête de comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable ! Des défauts de surface sur la caisse du MacBook qui sotn du niveau de gène de ces micro-fissures ?


Oui pour moi c'est du même niveau de gène. C'est à dire aucune gène fonctionnelle, seulement une gène esthétique qu'on oubli vite si on arrete de se focaliser bêtement dessus, la machine fonctionnant parfaitement bien par ailleurs.



> Un cadre d'écran déclipsé (et qui baille) sur un MacBook, j'ai connu aussi ; 4mm, çà n'a rien à voir ! et quand on regarde le système de clipssage sous-jascent on se dit qu'il est miraculeux que çà n'arrive pas plus souvent !


4mm c'est peut être limite (à voir mon iBook avait un element declipsé de plus de 4mm et ca ne m'a pas dérangé), mais en général selon les témoignages des quelques rares personnes touchées c'était plutôt 1mm, soit rien du tout.



> C'est exectement la même chose quand on comparte la finition de certaine bagnoles. Certaines marques (ezntrée/bas de gamme) clipsent à donf les garnitures intérieures, d'autres les vissent...


Exact, y compris des marques réputé qui sont loin d'être de l'entrée/bas de gamme (Wolkwagen par exemple) où c'est clipsé (d'ailleurs sur une Golf d'un proche y'avait la poignée/acoudoir intérieur de la porte de droite qui avait une partie déclipsé et ca baillait de plsueiurs cm, ca ne dérangeait pas le propriétaire outre mesure). 

Perso je considère Apple comme une marque correct mais pas du très haut niveau de qualité, c'est du niveau de Wolkwagen en gros pas plus. Et niveau constructeur informatique c'est équivalent à du Sony tout au plus, soit moyen.



> Je suis cohérent ! Quand un jour tu sera passé par trois exemplaire d'un portable avant d'en avoir reçu un qui focntionne correctement, peut-être pourras-tu comprendre ce qu'on vit...



Si c'est passer par trois exemplaire à cause de problème fonctionnels ok c'est innacceptable, mais si c'est à chaque fois pour les problème de clipsage, là c'est  plus discutable.
Car en effet, et je le répète, les problèmes de clipsage n'ont rien d'un problème fonctionnel. Un MacBook qui a des défaut de clipsage fonctionne parfaitement bien donc il fonctionne correctement.

Si j'avais été aussi exigeant (c'est à dire exiger la quasi perfection niveau finition), j'aurais certainement eu à retourner 2, 3 ou 4 fois (sinon plus) mon precedent iBook et mon actuel PowerBook, car ils avaient également des défauts de finition similaire à ce qu'on constate sur certains MacBook (espacement de quelques mm à certains endroit entre les coques, jeu à certains endroits...etc). 
Mais tous ce que je demande c'est une machine qui marche parfaitement fonctionnellement et qui n'est pas de défaut de finition majeur, et c'était le cas.

Quand on veut une finition (quasi) parfaite sur un produit, il faut accepter le fait qu'on puisse avoir à echanger la machine plus d'une fois pour arriver à la (quasi) perfection de finition.



> Tu parle du Cube et de ses fissures mystérieuses que tu n'a probablement jamais vu, tu défends un portable que tu ne possèdes plus, et systématiquement tu prends le contre-pieds des participants à ce forum qui ne partagent pas ton opinion.


Heureusement que je prends le contre pied des gens qui ne partage pas mon opinion, manquerait plus qu'on est pas le droit de s'exprimer quand on est pas d'accord!!! La liberté d'expression c'est pour tous le monde!



> J'en ai rien à faire de ces documents ! Je n'ai pas dit que Apple ne respectait pas les spécifications d'Intel, mais seulement que beaucoup d'utilisateurs de MacBook étaient confrontés à des phénomènes d'extinction/reboot inopiné de leur machine (don moi), CET ÉTÉ, et que manifestement l'une des pistes suivies par l'AppleCare était la surchauffe de la bestiole. ce n'est pas moi qui l'invente, mais le technicien de l'AppleCare que j'ai eu au téléphone il y a quelques jours... Mais tu dois certainement être mieux informé et plus compétent que lui...


* Je ne parlais pas de ce problème*, seulement de la chaleur que certains trouve excessive. Le problème d'extinction est un autre problème. Merci de ne pas mal interpréter ce que je dis!!!

Et concernant le problème d'extinction, je suis le premier à le prendre très au sérieux. *C'est un problème que je considère comme MAJEUR*. Le plus grave d'ailleurs de tous les problèmes cités. 
Après tu pensais peut être que ce problème était lié à la chaleur du MacBook, mais ca n'est pourtant pas le  (sauf quelques cas isolés), la quasi totalité des personnes touchées ont indiquées constater des extinctions subites même quand la machine est à froid (genre quelque seconde seulement après l'allumage).



> Les MacBook répondent aux spécifications techniques d'Intel, et c'est tout ce que tu peux en conclure... Seul le temps, le nombre d'exemplaires vendus, l'analyse des problèmes survenus les cas échéant nous donnera une idée sur la pertinence de ces spécifications pondues par Intel


Encore une fois, je ne parlais que pour la température dégagé par la machine, ni plus ni moins!!!! Intel ne définit de toute façon évidement rien sur autre chose que ses micro-processeurs.


----------



## Lizandre (27 Juillet 2006)

Il ya eu un concours d'hypocondriaques, aussi. L'affaire r&#233;manence, par exemple.


----------



## xao85 (27 Juillet 2006)

Bon je vois que ça a discuté ferme en mon absnce!  
Je voudrais jste dire une petite chose: jai eu un certain nombre d'apple à la maison (ibook, powerbook, powermac...) et je dois dire que le macbook malgré ses défauts de jeunesse est une machine très bien finit! Je trouve moi que son plastique est de très bonne qualité...
Apple a subit un tournant important avec le chagement de puce(ppc vers intel) et il était clair que celà n'allait pas se faire sans problème même si certaines machines s'en sorte très bien(mac mini) Je trouve normal quaprès un tournant pareil il est des soucis de ce genre. Après à apple de rectifier le tire et je pense que c'est ce quil fait en acceptant l'échande de machine assez rapidement! Deplus comme l'a dit ce cher Frodon des problèmes sont déjà résolu (changement de couleur, extinction...)


----------



## Frodon (27 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Deplus comme l'a dit ce cher Frodon des probl&#232;mes sont d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;solu (extinction...)


Attention sur l'extinction on sait qu'Apple prend en charge en SAV et remplace la carte m&#232;re. Par contre on ne sait pas encore si cela tiens la route comme r&#233;paration et si le probl&#232;me n'est pas plus grave (i.e: si ca ne necessiterait pas une re-conception de la carte m&#232;re).
De plus on attend toujours une communication officielle d'Apple sur la question.

Le temps nous dira si ce probl&#232;me n'a finalement concern&#233; qu'un certain nombre de carte m&#232;re et n'&#233;tait donc pas d&#251; &#224; un probl&#232;me de conception, mais &#224; un probl&#232;me de fabrication, ou non.


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juillet 2006)

Il faudra attendre la rentr&#233;e semble t' il


----------



## samoussa (27 Juillet 2006)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> Il ya eu un concours d'hypocondriaques, aussi. L'affaire r&#233;manence, par exemple.


perso de la remanence j'en ai depuis le debut, &#231;a m'a valu 1 changement, et je ne suis pas hypocondriaque. Le seuil de tolerance est diff&#233;rent selon les personnes. Il se trouve qu'aujourd'hui encore j'en ai mais je me suis fait &#224; l'id&#233;e. Mon macbook de 2006 bave plus que mon imac de 2002


----------



## House M.D. (28 Juillet 2006)

Bon, alors je crois que finalement j'ai trouv&#233; la raison de tous mes probl&#232;mes...

Et apparemment c'est une erreur d'assemblage.

Je m'explique. J'ai le SuperDrive qui d&#233;bloque (il me raye les galettes quand on bouge un peu le Mac), et le probl&#232;me de LEDs du clavier. Mais j'ai d&#233;couvert plus surprenant ce soir encore : il manque 3 vis &#224; mon Mac !!!

Les 3 vis manquantes sont apparemment importantes, vu qu'elles sont visibles, quand elles sont pr&#233;sentes, derri&#232;re la trappe m&#233;moire. A la place, j'ai 3 jolis trous, et surtout, sans ces vis, la coque peut se permettre une flexion qui ne doit pas forc&#233;ment plaire au clavier, et qui sait, emb&#234;te peut-&#234;tre le SuperDrive.

Donc retour...


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2006)

Ah ben ca c'est du beau......si maintenant c'est les vis qui manquent.....
désolé pour toi


----------



## xao85 (28 Juillet 2006)

Qui a oublié de mettres les vis??? QUIIIII?????  inspection!!!!!


----------



## House M.D. (28 Juillet 2006)

Clair, si je trouve l'enfoir&#233; qui les a oubli&#233;es, je le tape !


----------



## samoussa (28 Juillet 2006)

putain il est ou mon clavier ?


----------



## xao85 (28 Juillet 2006)

Merci de ne pas se défouler sur les petits chinois qui ont monté votre ordinateur!


----------



## samoussa (28 Juillet 2006)

on y arrivait justement. Ah les chinois; 12 milliards et pas foutus d'enfiler  3 vis dans un malheureux macbook  (joke)

ps:





			
				Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Clair, si je trouve l'enfoir&#233; qui les a oubli&#233;es, je le tape !


vu qu'ils sont 12 milliards &#231;a va pas &#234;tre simple de le retrouver


----------



## House M.D. (29 Juillet 2006)

Pas grave, j'ai un moyen : faut trouv&#233; l'&#233;hont&#233; qui se balade avec mes 3 vis dans la poche !


----------



## samoussa (29 Juillet 2006)

faudra faire des controles, tournevis &#224; la main. J'commence par shanga&#238; 

p%tain, bientot mille messages


----------



## xao85 (29 Juillet 2006)

999, tu postes le 1000e quand???? Allez Samoussa!!!!


----------



## Tox (29 Juillet 2006)

A mon avis, il savoure


----------



## pbas400 (29 Juillet 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, il savoure



je pense plutot qu il a un probleme avec son macbook  (peut etre meme que c est aussi son 999eme macbook :love: , ils ont pas le temps de decolorer)


----------



## samoussa (29 Juillet 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> je pense plutot qu il a un probleme avec son macbook  (peut etre meme que c est aussi son 999eme macbook :love: , ils ont pas le temps de decolorer)


moi et mon 4e mb te disons m%rde et fêtons notre millieme post heu...maintenant. Champagne ! 
ps : j'ai passé une matinée à 999, un petit moment d'équilibre pour le frime


----------



## xao85 (29 Juillet 2006)

Toutes mes f&#233;licitations!!!!!   
T'es un vieux de MacG maintenant! Et la l&#233;gende vivante du plus grand possesseur de MacBook!


----------



## samoussa (29 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes félicitations!!!!!
> T'es un vieux de MacG maintenant! Et la légende vivante du plus grand possesseur de MacBook!



appelez moi DOCTEUR macbook


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Juillet 2006)

Ne dites pas de bet&#238;ses tout de m&#234;me ...


----------



## xao85 (29 Juillet 2006)

Apr&#232;s l'ovation &#224; docteur Macbook  , revenons en &#224; nos chinois!!!!! Qui a les 4 vis??? Avouez!!!! Sinon...


----------



## xao85 (29 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ne dites pas de bet&#238;ses tout de m&#234;me ...



Moi jamais!!!!


----------



## samoussa (29 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Apr&#232;s l'ovation &#224; docteur Macbook  , revenons en &#224; nos chinois!!!!! Qui a les 4 vis??? Avouez!!!! Sinon...


je penche pour stjohnperse. Il commence par les vis... 
Pas tres discret stjohn


----------



## xao85 (29 Juillet 2006)

St John qui veut son macbook depuis des mois!!! Oui c'est un coupable idéal mais est-il chinois?????


----------



## samoussa (29 Juillet 2006)

sais pas...mais je le sens un peu bridé sur ce coup là. :mouais:


----------



## Procyon24 (31 Juillet 2006)

Bon je dois être nul, c'est ça d'arriver sur Mac, j'ai fouillé un peu partout sans trouver la réponse à un problème peut-être simple: sur mon MacBook 1,83 Ghz, acheté il y a un mois, je ne comprends absolument pas pourquoi je n'ai que 20GO de libres sur mon disque dur de 60. En faisant les comptes de ce que j'y ai mis (avec une partition Windows de 9GO, il m'en manque une vingtaine. Je me disais qu'il y avait des espaces réservés pour des films par exemple, mais quand j'entre les DVX dans le dossier approprié, l'espace libre de mon HD baisse d'autant. Alors si quelqu'un peu m'éclairer?


----------



## samoussa (31 Juillet 2006)

sur un DD de 60 go tu en as environ 55 de libre. La dessus tu enlève la place du systeme qui peut varier du simple au double selon ton install. Si tu laisses TOUT, ce qui est une aberration, tu bouffe quasiment 20 go = 35. La dessus tu enlève 9 go = 26 go. 
T'as mis un peu de musique, commencé à mettre des photos et bien sûr quelques divx petit voyou, et te voila à 20 go. 

Moralité il fallait prendre un DD de 80 go et si tu ne l'as pas fait, effectuer une install propre
C'est autant de place gagnée pour après.


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Août 2006)

Samoussa, combien de temps as tu attendu entre chaque échange de macbook ??


----------



## samoussa (1 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> Samoussa, combien de temps as tu attendu entre chaque échange de macbook ??


Entre l'appel a l'apple care et la reception du nouveau environ 10, 12 jours ( 3 jours de preparation et une semaine de livraison )


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Entre l'appel a l'apple care et la reception du nouveau environ 10, 12 jours ( 3 jours de preparation et une semaine de livraison )


 
eh bé......mon attente n'est pas encore finie !
j'attends le transporteur qui doit prendre mon macbook défectueux et envoyer un mail au responsable du sav qui appellera la tnt pour enclencher la livraison du nouveau 
pppppppppffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff............................................


----------



## Tox (1 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> eh bé......mon attente n'est pas encore finie !
> j'attends le transporteur qui doit prendre mon macbook défectueux et envoyer un mail au responsable du sav qui appellera la tnt pour enclencher la livraison du nouveau
> pppppppppffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff............................................


 Je te lis depuis le début de ta mésaventure et compatis. Courage ! Et comme on te l'a déjà soufflé, tu devrais demander un petit geste commercial de la part de l'AS.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Août 2006)

Je confirme un petit geste c'est peu comparé aux soucis qu'ils te donnent


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme un petit geste c'est peu comparé aux soucis qu'ils te donnent


 
ce matin, j'ai renvoyé un mail au responsable du sav pour lui demander AU MOINS de faire partir mon nouveau macbook sans attendre que le transporteur vienne me chercher celui qu'ils m'ont renvoyé hier.....je ne vais pas le garder ce maudit macbook défectueux !!!!!:mouais:


----------



## samoussa (1 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> ce matin, j'ai renvoyé un mail au responsable du sav pour lui demander AU MOINS de faire partir mon nouveau macbook sans attendre que le transporteur vienne me chercher celui qu'ils m'ont renvoyé hier.....je ne vais pas le garder ce maudit macbook défectueux !!!!!:mouais:



Demande leur la reduc pour l'ipod !!


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Août 2006)

:mouais: 





			
				samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Demande leur la reduc pour l'ipod !!


 
j'ai déjà un ipod (simple) shuffle mais qui me satisfait pleinement  

TNT m'a contacté pour récupérer mon macbook demain après midi et j'ai donc envoyé le fameux mail au responsable sav pour qu'il demande la livraison de mon nouveau bb:love: 
je tiens peut être le bon bout ......


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

Pauvre de toi Sandrine  . J'esp&#232;re que le mien se portera comme un charme :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre de toi Sandrine  . J'espère que le mien se portera comme un charme :love:


 
Il arrive quand le tiens ?????


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Il arrive quand le tiens ?????




Il faudrait déjà que je le commande


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Août 2006)

Ah d'accord je pensais que t'avais enfin passé le pas et que tu appartenais enfin a la new communauté des possesseurs de macbook


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord je pensais que t'avais enfin passé le pas et que tu appartenais enfin a la new communauté des possesseurs de macbook




Ah non l'envie est là , c pas ça le soucis


----------



## samoussa (1 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ah non l'envie est là , c pas ça le soucis


c'est quoi le soucis alors


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le soucis alors




Il faut que j'attende que ma " période d'essai " se termine ... A savoir ce jeudi :rose:


----------



## Procyon24 (1 Août 2006)

Merci Samoussa, je comprends déjà mieux, c'est qu'on m'a livre la machine telle quelle. D'ailleurs je me demande ce qui pèse si lourd? Alors que faire? Dois-je tout recommencer à zéro, Bootcamp et compagnie, tout réinstaller, ou y-a-t-il moyen de m'y prendre autrement? Ou encore que puis-je virer qui ne m'est aucunement indispensable et qui me bouffe mon disque dur? A part quelques films et des morceaux de zique je fais surtout du traitement de texte...


----------



## samoussa (1 Août 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Samoussa, je comprends déjà mieux, c'est qu'on m'a livre la machine telle quelle. D'ailleurs je me demande ce qui pèse si lourd? Alors que faire? Dois-je tout recommencer à zéro, Bootcamp et compagnie, tout réinstaller, ou y-a-t-il moyen de m'y prendre autrement? Ou encore que puis-je virer qui ne m'est aucunement indispensable et qui me bouffe mon disque dur? A part quelques films et des morceaux de zique je fais surtout du traitement de texte...


je serais toi, je reinstallerais le systeme, en enlevant 
- les logiciels inutiles ( garage band par exemple prend enormement de place)
- les gestionnaires d'imprimantes des marques dont tu ne te sers pas
- les gestionnaires de langues autres que le français et celles que tu va vraiment utiliser
Là, tu gagnes deja un paquet de GO et de la reactivité


----------



## cerise8921 (1 Août 2006)

J'ai fais ce que samoussa a dis, j'ai gagner 10 Go, alors fonce !!!


----------



## flotow (1 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,
j'ai pas eu le courage de parcourir le topic :rose: mais j'ai quand meme fait une recherche sur le sujet 
En gros, je viens d'avoir un MacBook Blanc avec 2Go RAM - offre BNP -  (soit dit en passant que c'est tres agreable!) et qui a un probleme de superdrive... Celui ci avale correctement les CDs, mais lorsque je demande une ejection, il me sort le CD, mais celui ci ne pointe son nez que de 2 cm a peine, et alors, le lecteur le ravale, et ainsi de suite. Si, en ecoutant... je tire le CD quand on sent que le lecteur a sorti le CD, mais qu'il ne la pas repris, ca ne force pas, rien... Probleme des feutres de protections trop serrés? superdrive mal positionné? en tout cas, aucun probleme pour lire un CD (et je n'ai pas essayé de graver). Pas de bruit bizar non plus, juste ce probleme de CD qui ne sort pas assez...
Merci si une reponse est dispo, j'ai deja fait une recherche (si si) et je n'ai rien trouvé.


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2006)

Renvoie le en demandant de garder un mac


----------



## Procyon24 (2 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je serais toi, je reinstallerais le systeme, en enlevant
> - les logiciels inutiles ( garage band par exemple prend enormement de place)
> - les gestionnaires d'imprimantes des marques dont tu ne te sers pas
> - les gestionnaires de langues autres que le français et celles que tu va vraiment utiliser
> Là, tu gagnes deja un paquet de GO et de la reactivité


OK merci, je vais tenter le coup...


----------



## samoussa (2 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Renvoie le en demandant de garder un mac


c'est arrivé à quelqu'un que je connais bien...:mouais:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Août 2006)

Bon, me revoil&#224; pour continuer mon aventure... qui &#231;a moi??? Bah Naru Narusegawa, vu qu'un nioub s'amuse &#224; me ban (Non non, toi qui te reconnna&#238;t, je ne viens pas pour toi, je viens juste donner une information sur les m&#233;saventures... t'as vu ma signature? Elle te va? Alors tant mieux, rendors-toi... jusqu'&#224; ce que Naru revienne... j'y peux rien, suis joueur...   ).

Alors le Mac est renvoy&#233;, en cours de diagnostic selon le site Apple... me demandez pas depuis quoi je vous parle, je suis sur une esp&#232;ce d'anc&#234;tre &#224; Celeron 400 sous Ubuntu...

En tout cas, j'esp&#232;re qu'il reviendra sans probl&#232;me, sinon je sens que je vais m'&#233;nerver... c'est une machine de travail quand m&#234;me, &#231;a ne me sert pas QUE &#224; &#233;couter du J-Rock... m&#234;me si c'est souvent le cas


----------



## samoussa (3 Août 2006)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bon, me revoilà pour continuer mon aventure... qui ça moi??? Bah Naru Narusegawa, vu qu'un nioub s'amuse à me ban (Non non, toi qui te reconnnaît, je ne viens pas pour toi, je viens juste donner une information sur les mésaventures... t'as vu ma signature? Elle te va? Alors tant mieux, rendors-toi... jusqu'à ce que Naru revienne... j'y peux rien, suis joueur...   ).
> 
> Alors le Mac est renvoyé, en cours de diagnostic selon le site Apple... me demandez pas depuis quoi je vous parle, je suis sur une espèce d'ancêtre à Celeron 400 sous Ubuntu...
> 
> En tout cas, j'espère qu'il reviendra sans problème, sinon je sens que je vais m'énerver... c'est une machine de travail quand même, ça ne me sert pas QUE à écouter du J-Rock... même si c'est souvent le cas


Il me semble avoir entendu une voix...:mouais:


----------



## xao85 (3 Août 2006)

Je bosse &#224; lhosto en ce moment si tu veux ya de la place en ce moment!!!!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble avoir entendu une voix...:mouais:



Comment ça une voix? J'ai un corps moi môssieur...


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Août 2006)

Bon quelqu'un sait si ils sont a peu près tous résolus ces problèmes que je puisse débiter mon compte de 1200


----------



## xao85 (3 Août 2006)

J'ai deux copains qui ont acheté leur macbook début juillet: aucun pbm a déploré si ça peut te rassurer!


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Apparement, ca se tasse les problemes 
Il y a de moins en moins de réaction sur le forum 

Alalalaalal j'espere que c'est fini cette petite vague de problèmes....je vais pas tarder du tout à commander


----------



## Marvin_R (16 Août 2006)

A part quelques MB qui se bloquent, effectivement ça se calme sévèrement. Ce sont les vacances qui rendent plus conciliants peut-être.


----------



## The Panda (18 Août 2006)

tu peux d&#233;penser tes 1200 &#8364;. Moi aussi je l'ai depuis mi juillet et je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me, du bonheur ce MacBook ! Depuis je ne veux plus entendre parler de PC...


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

The Panda a dit:
			
		

> tu peux dépenser tes 1200 . Moi aussi je l'ai depuis mi juillet et je n'ai aucun problème, du bonheur ce MacBook ! Depuis je ne veux plus entendre parler de PC...




 encore un PCiste convaincu, ça fait plaisir!


----------



## House M.D. (3 Octobre 2006)

Mon grand retour, pour la suite et fin de cette histoire (enfin finie, et comme vous allez le voir... bien finie ) :

Donc apr&#232;s avoir attendu 5 jours une pi&#232;ce qui n'allait apparemment pas arriver, le 23 ao&#251;t on me propose de m'envoyer un MacBook neuf. J'accepte. On me dit que l'ancien doit transiter par chez moi pour aller chez Apple France. Bizarre, mais j'accepte.

Donc on m'envoie l'ancien... en se plantant dans mon nom ! Donc il arrive avec 5 jours de retard sur la normale, le 28 ao&#251;t ! Et repart l'apr&#232;s-midi du m&#234;me jour, mais ce qui retarde d'autant la commande du rempla&#231;ant...

On commande donc le rempla&#231;ant le 28 ao&#251;t, le 5 septembre, on me pr&#233;viens qu'il est en route, et qu'il arrive sous 3 jours. 3 jours plus tard, rien. 5 de plus, toujours rien. Le 10 septembre, on me dit qu'en fait il n'est pas encore sorti d'usine ! Le 15, toujours rien, et on ne peut toujours pas me donner de date, en raison d'un blocage sur la cha&#238;ne d'assemblage ! Alors j'appelle et je pique ma crise : ils ne peuvent donner de date, et bien je vais leur en donner une : si d'ici le 1er octobre je n'ai pas de MacBook, je les somme de m'envoyer un MacBook Pro, sans quoi ils verraient non plus avec moi mais avec une association de consommateurs et un tribunal.

Arrive alors un sauveur, sous le nom de Gilles : cet homme me rappelle tout de suite apr&#232;s, et me propose de faire directement l'&#233;change pour un MacBook Pro 2.16 GHz. Chose que, bien entendu, j'accepte !

Et voil&#224; donc la fin de l'histoire : j'ai re&#231;u le MacBook Pro 2.16 GHz aujourd'hui, sans avoir d&#233;bourser un centime de plus, en d&#233;dommagement de mes 2 mois d'attente... Comme quoi, finalement, harceler le SAV tous les 2 jours, malgr&#233; la facture de t&#233;l&#233;phone, et bien &#231;a paie...


----------



## samoussa (3 Octobre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Et voilà donc la fin de l'histoire : j'ai reçu le MacBook Pro 2.16 GHz aujourd'hui, sans avoir débourser un centime de plus, en dédommagement de mes 2 mois d'attente... Comme quoi, finalement, harceler le SAV tous les 2 jours, malgré la facture de téléphone, et bien ça paie...



ça t'aura juste couté le prix d'un mb pro 2,16 ghz :rateau:


----------



## sandrine91 (4 Octobre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Mon grand retour, pour la suite et fin de cette histoire (enfin finie, et comme vous allez le voir... bien finie ) :
> 
> Donc après avoir attendu 5 jours une pièce qui n'allait apparemment pas arriver, le 23 août on me propose de m'envoyer un MacBook neuf. J'accepte. On me dit que l'ancien doit transiter par chez moi pour aller chez Apple France. Bizarre, mais j'accepte.
> 
> ...



Effectivement, c'est le même "Gilles" que j'ai eu au téléphone plusieurs fois d'Irelande et qui s'est occupé de l'échange de mon MacBook


----------



## fredintosh (4 Octobre 2006)

Maintenant, les appels au SAV des MacG&#233;ens, &#231;a va &#234;tre directement : "Passez-moi Gilles, qu'on en finisse !" 

Le pauvre, il va recevoir des tas d'appels ces prochains jours... :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (4 Octobre 2006)

Je veux Gilles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Bon ben en fait jvous renvoie mon macbook et je vous pris de le garder deux mois :rateau:


----------



## sandrine91 (4 Octobre 2006)

allez je vous communique son mail et son num de téléphone  ...................


----------

